# [SOLVED] Wireless keyboard compatible with wireless mouse-receiver



## rikkefr (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Logitech LX7 cordless optical mouse with specifications (if useful):
P/N: 831486-0000
PID: LZ546AE

I want to buy a wireless keyboard to go with the mouse. My question is, can I get a (I assume Logitech) keyboard which is compatible with the receiver I already have? So I won't have to have two receivers taking up usb-ports? My mouse is functioning well, so it seems a waste to buy both new keyboard and mouse. 

Thanks,

Rikke


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Wireless keyboard compatible with wireless mouse-receiver*

No. Receivers that support multiple devices (ie: keyboard & mouse), typically have two cables to attach to the PC...one for each device.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Wireless keyboard compatible with wireless mouse-receiver*

I've never tried it, but when using their Unifying software, Logitech says:


> you can pair up to six compatible wireless mice, keyboards, and number pads with one single Logitech Unifying receiver.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Wireless keyboard compatible with wireless mouse-receiver*

I could be wrong, but I don't believe the LX7 has unifying technology. I've only seen it on the new high end models.


----------



## rikkefr (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Wireless keyboard compatible with wireless mouse-receiver*

Ok, thanks alot!


----------

